# Hello



## Dazy Mae

I love to sew and I have made many crafty things for pets...just wanted to share my craft with some pictures. I do have my website where I sell them and hope it's ok to share them with you If I need to post in another area let me know....Thanks so much Snuggle Pocket Pet Beds


----------



## Ari1405

Hi there! 
I have to say I did go on the site and I thought the beds were pretty cute. 
My dog Buddy Bear loves to snuggle. He also loves to bury himself under the covers and enjoys sleeping like that. 
I remember when I first got him I was afraid he'd stop breathing (I was younger and the 1st dog I got who did that) and I would constantly uncover him. 
Eventually I "learned" to be okay with it. 
Brought back some memories


----------



## Dazy Mae

Thanks! I know my girls love to burrow too. I find not only chi's, but a lot of Dachshunds love to do the same. I have made these beds for larger dogs also...a Rottie, Greyhound, Labs, English bull dog, and a Boxer...those beds took a lot of fabric! LOL


----------

